# ^^ GruvenParts.com – MSD Coil Pack Brackets for VR6 !



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*GruvenParts.com* is located in Atlanta, GA and specializes in fabricating bulletproof hardware for your VW.
We do not sell off the shelf parts. Instead, we focus on hand made, high quality custom parts that are intended for serious track abuse. In fact, the company was founded for one simple reason: *We get pissed off when parts break.*
We have supplied our hardware to many of the larger forum vendors, racing teams, and weekend warriors alike. In fact, the ideas behind most of what we currently sell comes from the great people on the forums like you! If you would like us to design a custom part for your vehicle, please feel free to get in touch with us. *If you lead us to another part, you will be given free or deeply discounted parts for evaluating prototypes*. Just email or call – it's, that’s simple. 
Finally, a word about customer service. We *KNOW* the customer comes first. In our years of service, we have not had ONE SINGLE customer walk away dissatisfied. But don’t take our word for it – ask around on the forums. If you find someone unhappy with us, please tell them to get in touch with us immediately. Emails and phone calls are answered personally and promptly. 
Take a look at our current VW offerings - come visit us at * http://www.GruvenParts.com *
**** NOW SHIPPING WORLDWIDE!!****

*Billet VR6 Crack Pipes for ALL VR6 Engines – Corrado thru R32!*
We were the 1st to build this part and its what started us off! If you have a billet crack pipe in your VR6, chances are it was made by http://www.GruvenParts.com. Hand crafted in our Aerospace shop using O-rings from the Boeing 777, proven by many hours of track time, it’s the highest quality crack pipe you can buy. It’s on all of our track cars and has withstood countless hours of track abuse!

*MKIV VR6 Intake Manifold Bushings - AFP and BDF VR6*
Another Vortex 1st - You guys told us about the chronic rattles common to the intake manifold of the AFP and BDF VR6's and we listened. These bushings provide the fit VW should have used to prevent intake manifold wear. (The R32 intake bushings are coming soon!)

*Billet Stainless Steel Short Shifter Bracket*
Replace the weak plastic link in your cable shift mechanism with this one *made from Aerospace grade, hardened stainless steel.* Reduces side/side shift throw by 35%! This part replaces OEM P/N 1J0-711-256 (common to most cable shift MK3, MK4 Jettas, Golfs, TDI’s, Beetles, Passats, and Corrado VR6)

*Billet 12V VR6 Drive Belt Pulleys - All 12V VR6*
GruvenParts.com offers ultra sleek lightweight 12V VR6 crank, power steering, water pump, and tensioner pulleys for your 12V VR6 engine. These pulleys are precision CNC'd from aircraft grade billet aluminum. Regular and under drive available. Buy them as a set and save!

*MKIII ABA Billet Lightweight Crank Pulley*
A *non-underdriven* billet aluminum crank pulley for the MK3 2.0 ABA. This pulley has been redesigned to minimize rotating mass while keeping the same OEM diameter, thus avoiding the typical problems with other guys underdrive pulleys. 
This one weighs over 2 lbs less than the stock pulley and comes complete with new grade 10.9 hardware for a turn key installation. The timing mark has also been machined in. 
Fits all MK3 Golf/Jetta 2.0 ABA engines.

*24V Billet VR6 Drive Belt Pulleys - All 24V VR6*
We also offer lightweight 24V VR6 crank, water pump, and tensioner pulleys for your 24V VR6 engine. Same great quality as the 12V pulleys, but tailored for your 24V VR6 engine !

*Lightweight MK4 1.8T / 2.0 Billet Drive Belt Pulleys*
Check out our ultra light pulley sets for your 1.8T/2.0 VW and Audi. Reduced rotational mass, underdrive, and precision CNC’d from billet aluminum. Buy as a set and save!

*VR6 Billet Aux Water Pump Bracket – All VR6*
This part replaces the useless rubber donut (OEM P/N 035-959-209E) that does a poor job supporting your PRICEY auxiliary water pump, and related PRICEY hoses. The OEM rubber donut allows the weight of the pump and hoses to sag, causing stress which can lead to pump and hose failure. This ones holds the pump and hoses tight!

*Billet / Carbon Fiber / Chrome "VeeChain"*
Pay homage to the unique VR6 engine with this keychain. An instant conversation starter with girls at the parties who are constantly wondering about your 15 degree cylinder offset. An Oichan original design (http://www.oichan.org) sold under his permission.

*5 Axis CNC’d Billet Hood Pull – All MKIV Golf/Jetta Wagon*
Murphy is a mother…Ours is crafted from a solid block of aerospace grade aluminum on 1 of our 5 axis CNC's for a perfect fit. Forget about the “Pray and Pull” theory, you're not breaking this one! Includes nut/bolt to install. (MKIV Jetta Version coming soon)

*CNC Pressed MSD Coil Pack Brackets MK3 and MK4 VR6*
Use this CNC formed, powder coated Aerospace grade aluminum bracket to mount your new MSD coils on MK3 or MK4 VR6 engines. We all know how poorly the OEM Beru units hold up - so get serious about your VR6 ignition and step up to MSD! Leave the cheaply made, overpriced Beru coils for the competition!

*New Beetle RSI Grab Handles*
A must for any New Beetle owner seeking that truley custom interior. It's made from a slab of aerospace grade 6061-T651 aluminum on one of our 5 axis CNC's, then hand polished to perfection.

*Billet Upper "Rad Neck" - all Corrado*
This part is designed to replace the weak plastic factory radiator neck (prone to cracking and dropping chunks in your radiator over time). We closed the book on this part, and it will never need to be replaced again. "Wife-beater" t-shirt not included.

*Billet Upper Radiator Hose Y Junction - MK3 VR6 5sp*
An absolute MUST HAVE for all MK3 VR6 owners with 5sp trans. The most documented cause of replacement on this hose is due to the plastic Y adapter fitting which connects the 3 short hose pieces. The plastic VW Y pipe cannot be bought separately, and is not suited for the high temperatures under the hood. Hell, its plastic – what did you expect?! Dont buy the OEM plastic part or more expensive alternatives when you can buy this BILLET ALUMINUM TIG welded replacement part for half the price!








*What's In Development?*
We always have new projects in development at http://www.GruvenParts.com. The VR6 thermostat housing could definitely use the *"Billet Treatment"*. Its in work, don't worry (just trying to find lower tooling costs!). 
Look for our billet R32 hood release handle, 1.8T coolant flange, MK5 camber plates, MK3 and MK4 Skid Plates (MK5 soon, too!), and many other great parts. 



_Modified by GruvenParts.com at 7:08 AM 9-16-2008_


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

New releases : 
Billet super-light alternator pulleys for VR6 and 2.0 will accent our existing pulley line. These will be on the site later this week.
New Beetle RSI style Billet Grab Handles. A hefty chunk of aluminum to dress up the interior. These will also be up on site later in the week. 
In the works : 
1.8T billet tensioner pulleys, crank pulleys, power steering pulleys








Too many other parts to even list. 
Keep checking back with us


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: (GruvenParts.com)*

From all of us at http://www.GruvenParts.com, have a safe 4th !!!


----------



## dragonfli_x (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: (GruvenParts.com)*

awesome company, awesome parts, awesome customer service, pimp daddy in his 300D running VEGE oil!!!!


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: (dragonfli_x)*

hahahaha


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: (GruvenParts.com)*

All parts in stock now








http://www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

http://www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*Billet VR6 Fuel Line Support Brackets*

Billet fuel line support brackets (set of 2) to replace the weak plastic clips that are probably long gone on your MK2 and MK3 VR6. 
Ours are CNC'd from solid billet aluminum to perfectly match the size and shape of your VR6 fuel lines. Mount directly to the head in place of existing plastic supports and install with supplied aerospace grade stainless fasteners. 
Dont leave your VR6 fuel lines loose and rubbing against hot engine components! These will take more abuse than you can dish out, guaranteed!! 
Can be chrome plated for those seeking even more engine bay bling. 
Fits all MK2 and MK3 VR6 - Jetta, GTI, Passat, and Corrado. Includes stainless bracket hardware, re-use existing 10mm nuts to bolt to head.
Click the pic to visit our product page.


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

TTT


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Group buy on billet hood pulls - here
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3983213


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)




----------



## haygood (Sep 8, 2000)

*Re: (GruvenParts.com)*

Paul,
Can you give us a parts list for the coil setup? Does this look right:
Bracket
.8ohm balast resistor on the 15 line (MSD is easy to mount, but Radio Shack works, too)
x3 MSD GM 2 tower coils (p/n 8224)
Do the stock VR6 wires fit? If not, how do they need to be modified, exactly? Length? Connectors?
Thanks.
Brian


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Brian - 
Check out this thread - 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3057180


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

GruvenParts.com now sells OEM parts too.
Please call or email for quote on any parts you need. We are happy to combine our custom products into complete repair kits along side with OEM parts.
Have year/make/model handy and call or email for quote.
Thanks.
[email protected]
404-556-6663
http://www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

TTT


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

almost friday bump


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)




----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Almost all OEM parts in stock, too. Call or email to inquire


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: (GruvenParts.com)*

TTT


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Lots more parts in the works, this is only the beginning








http://www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

http://www.GruvenParts.com


----------

